# Brian May'S Seiko?



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Just having a look through Brian May's website, and found this pic.

My link

scroll down to DAVID CAMERON IN BRIAN MAY'S ARMS.

Does anyone know what, even if it's a Seiko?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

antonbhoy said:


> Just having a look through Brian May's website, and found this pic.
> 
> My link
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, the answer was posted on SCWF only yesterday: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,17990.msg98359.html



> .... A Seiko Diver 7548-7010 Quartz


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

antonbhoy said:


> Just having a look through Brian May's website, and found this pic.
> 
> My link
> 
> ...


The photo (and Seiko Divers watch) in question:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i wish he would sort his hair out  that and the clogs......

bloddy hippys


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i wish he would sort his hair out


That's what I was thinking. It's the sort of hairdo you see on the street corner, holding a tin cup. 

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

With his age and accomplishments, I'm sure he's welcome to wear his hair any way he pleases and the world be damned.

Kind of neat that he's apparently been wearing a single, beloved watch for so long. I think this answers the "In teh age of iPhone, why wear a watch?" Because they are dependable, and don't need firmware updates, can't be hacked (by others, only by you), and don't cause auto accidents. :sly:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the fox cub has better hair awarness than Brian :afro:


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Foxdog said:


> I think the fox cub has better hair awarness than Brian :afro:


I would imagine that with his money his attitude would be If you don't like it fof and find someone else to pester


----------

